# 28" Table Legs



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

My son wants to build a table from a solid-wood door this weekend. The legs he wants to use are available at IKEA, but they're three hours away. They want a week to ship them. What can he use for legs that would be similar to these? I thought about using 2x4s temporarily, but the back of the door/table will be mounted to the wall, and with us being novice woodworkers, the legs probably won't fit when we get them. It's a long shot, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

threaded hand rail or large diameter dowel into a floor flange w/ your choice of finial...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Go to the big box store like Lowes and have them cut and thread black iron to your liking then buy some flanges and screw them on to the door and the pipe to the flange. You now have your legs that will hold a lot of weight. At $4 a piece for the legs you want to order I would wonder if they would hold any weight.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Either of them thar guys offers a good answer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you know w/o stretchers over time the legs won't accept torquing and the table will get flaky/shaky unless you go the brute strength method..
ie.. large diameter on their OD floor flanges relative to their ID and legs that aren't brittle or will bend/flex along their long axis.....
steel legs beat out wood and square trumps round..
faux paint the steel..
use a stiff bristle parts cleaning brushes to simulate grain when you paint lighter earth tones over flat darker earth tones..
the stiff bristles leave streaks of the flat darker earth tones showing..
base paint in an easy spiral application in several complimentary colors... 
mix them up and blend one into another..
think in mild tiger stripe camo patterns...
mimic a a board that has good rays and grain ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You could take the floor flange 1 in. Black Malleable Iron Threaded Floor Flange-521-605HN - The Home Depot idea and go fully industrial, use 6 pipe tees and connect the legs with stretchers on the short ends and one long stretcher in the middle.


----------

